# ALL OF MY BETTAS! Finally got some pictures up 8D



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, so now that I have all my bettas and their tanks set up, I can finally show them off!

First off, Gaston, my first betta who started up my betta bug again.
He has his own tank and rules my room  He also had a touch of fin rot that I always thought was coloring until I joined here, so thanks guys c:
He's from Petsmart
View attachment 40070


After that, my divided tank, which I am absurdly proud of.
View attachment 40076

(Dont mind the murky water, I got some decaf/no things added green tea in there for tannins to ease the move in for my boys )


Now from left to right!

Starting off~

My first crowntail, who is unnamed at the moment c:
He's from Petsmart
View attachment 40074


Next to him is Panic, who flares at any and everything.
He's a bit twitchy too and wouldnt pose at all for me >:C
He's from Petco
View attachment 40077
View attachment 40078


Next is my first half moon ever. He's going by Edison right now c:
He's a tiny little thing but is the least shy of my fish, he loves begging for food already LOL
He's from Petsmart
View attachment 40069


After that is my Mustard Gas who is unnamed and admittedly was an impulse that I wont ever regret. He's the first to make me a bubble nest and likes flaring at me. He has yellow dots on his beard and looks like Pikachu when he flares LOL
He's from Petco
View attachment 40072
View attachment 40073


And then, my other crowntail, I'm leaning towards Merlot for his name. At first I wasnt going to get him since I was deadset on getting a shorter tailed betta or a female since I've never had one before. But then he looked and me and then it was all over LOL He's a BEGGAR.
He's from a hole in the wall LPS I found today, Bettas are WICKED cheap there 8D
View attachment 40075


And lastly, my Blue Halfmoon. Loved his color but he looked like a tail biter so I put him down...then picked him up.... the put him down.... then picked him up. Repeat 7 more times with a few exasperated sighs thrown in from my boyfriend and I ended up getting him. He's going by Bailey now.
He's from the same LPS as Merlot
View attachment 40067
View attachment 40068



So there you have it, I'm the proud Betta mom of 7 now 8D
And also of a needy cat who wouldnt leave me alone while I was taking pictures. As soon as he saw I was done, he fell asleep LOL
View attachment 40071

Silly Miro 




Anyways, any naming help would be appreciated!


----------



## bkelizabeth (Aug 18, 2011)

OMG! Your tank is sooooooo impressive!!! Did you purchase that? Or did you make the dividers yourself? I love it! I want one!  Your fish are all very cute, and I love that they all basically have their own bedrooms, hah. Nice cat.........lmao.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Your cat! <3


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

@bkelizabeth

Thank you so much!
I actually made everything in the tank. I bought so aquarium sealant and had a feild day with so fake plants I found and soaked to make sure they were safe XD
As soon as the boys are settled, I plan on clearing the water a bit and getting some real pictures of the inside to post c:


@GreenTea
lol the only time he is still is when he's asleep, silly cross eyed thing X)


----------



## Hmongol (May 4, 2011)

wow, never seen such a divider like that.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

I made them myself using the tutorial from here c:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

00000oooooooooo I LOVE that CT!!! the black and blue one!!!  I LOVE crowntails!!! ^-^ you were right about that divider tank!!! It _IS_ impressive!!! I LOVE the black border, looks kinda asian  Can you make me one!!??? X'D


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sure you know this, but you're quarantining all the fish before you add them in together right?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

@Larsa

LOL
He's one of my favorites! His tail is a bit ratty though, it looks like he was chewing on it while in the cup at the store so I cant wait to see it 
CTs are some of my favorites too, it took a lot of effort not to buy all CTs for my tank X3

I actually have a lot of supplies left over from making my tanks, like 40 or so of the holders and...10 or so pages of the mesh if im right. I was thinking of selling my extras c:


@GreenTea
Yes, i did c:


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

So my Red/Blue CT managed to jump the 2 inch divider I had into my blue HM's space.

Theyre both alive thank goodness, but the CT is now SUPER ratty looking. He's been switched with Gaston and now has the single tank since I know he's going to jump again. He's busy sulking, I'm assuming from getting beaten up by a fish half his size X)


My HM's tail is pretty tore up though not as bad as it could have been


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Well thats no good...hopefully they recover quickly


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

yea :/


really bummed me out, but I lowered the water more so they cant jump over.

hopefully this will be the end to that nonsense.


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

hopefully i wish you the best of luck


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you ^^

They all seemed perked up today and no one jumped over so it seems to be heading towards the better


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Sounds good. Post some pics?


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

Im jealous of that tank... :/ you should mass produce these and sell them to me! :T


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Great Tank!
I had one similar to yours a few months back but I moved and had to get rid of a lot of things. 
I wanted to give you a tip of divided tanks...
Since you have a lot of mesh left over, take some sheets and make a "lid" that will go over the dividers and under the cover of the tanks.
Cut the mesh to the width of the lid so it fits on the black edge where the tank cover sits, cut out the mesh to fit your filters and tubbing and you will have a perfect jump free tank!
Because of the lenght of the tank, you might have to attach a few sheets of mesh together. 
The only downside, is that the mesh will dim out your lighting a little but it's something I didn't mind since my fishies were safe from eachother.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

@Super Sly

Ill try and get some today, im planning on doing a partial water change to get the water a bit clearer now that everyone is settled in ^^


@Larsa
I think shipping would be crazy XD
They really arent that hard to do, they just take time and patience c:
If you do end up trying to make one feel free to mail me if you need help!


@vilmarisv
Thanks for the tip!
Unfortunately, the mesh i got is too short in my tank so i have no way of keeping the mesh on top for a lid, its too heavy for my dividers to hold it up alone.

I lowered the water so there's about 3 and a half inches of mesh now. No one has been able to jump over so i think this will work out ^^


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, new pictures!
And today as I came in, I noticed that 4 of them had made bubblenests!
Seriously made my day so ill be posting pictures of them as well 8D


First off, as always, Gaston.
This week he's been super active, it took forever to get a decent picture of him so thats why its a bit blurry, silly thing would stay still!
View attachment 40432


Next, my blue/black CT who is still nameless D:
He's a bit shy as Im finding out but flares like mad at his reflection LOL
View attachment 40426
View attachment 40427

And then his bubble nest, he left me quite a large one, the leaf is about 2 inches long!
View attachment 40428


After him is my Red CT, also still nameless. He managed to jump the divider and end up in my blue HMs side so he's a bit tattered x.x
View attachment 40437
View attachment 40438


Next to him is my Mustard Gas VT who is turning into one of my favorites, he has such an ornery personality.
View attachment 40433

He left me a MASSIVE bubble nest, I'm very impressed :O
The leaf is about 2 inches across as well and the bubble nest is easily an inch high.
View attachment 40434
View attachment 40435


After him is Eddison.
View attachment 40430

He left me an adorable bubble nest, its small but he's trying!
View attachment 40431


And then, Panic, my mutli VT who I'll probably be renaming. He's settled down a lot and is sooooo photogenic
This is the first and only picture I had to take of him LOL
View attachment 40440

He also left me an adorable bubble nest, its about the size of a nickel.
View attachment 40439


The lastly, my blue HM. Both my Red CT AND Gaston jumped the divider before I was able to lower the water so he is very torn up right now :C 
View attachment 40429




And lastly, once again, Miro.
Who also decided to be in the way the whole time >:C
My photo shoot lasted twice as long because of him XD
View attachment 40436


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

First, I like your kitty so cute. Second, your bettas are awesome im trying to get a mustard HM atm but the shipping is confusing :shock: and i have no idea how much it will be.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you c:

Yea, shipping is confusing. I have a petco, petsmart, and a hold in the wall pet store near me so I can usually get out of shipping XD

Might have to break down and order some snails though, I want some nerites but no where around here ships them ;A;


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

yeah it turns out that the guy that would be shipping him is charging absolutely too much so i prolly wont get him but he is a verry pretty fish. Ill definitly be looking at all the pet stores around here weekly for fish but theres only 2 that deal with fish so it might be a pain and not yeild very good fish since our petco hasnt sold anything other than cts and vts and maybe a plakat once in a while


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

aw im sorry to hear that D:


What you should do is call your LPS and see when they get their shipment in so you can go and get first pick!


Our Petsmart has just started selling Plakats, I was tempted to get one myself, but I kept finding other bettas that just stole my heart X3


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh wow! I love your set up! (And your kitteh c: )


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

actually i just went and got a new boy from petco today.To my suprise they had a bunch of hmpk, halfmoons, and doubletails. 

He was labeled halfmoon but im not sure i didn't think halfmoons had a split in there tail...Anyway here he is.I'm thinking about his name atm don't know what to name him I have 3 names picked out....first Pepsi...Second Dutch....and third turq as in turquoise.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks like a double tail to me, petco seems notorious for mislabeling bettas, my MG VT was labeled as a girl! His tail might just be torn as well, HM like tailbiting so that could be it. I'm on my phone so I can't see the pics very well D: you can always wait and see if the tail fuses together. 

He's very pretty though, I like the name Dutch personally c:


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

The pics arent too good either all I have I think his name shall be dutch if one more person thinks so then it shall be. I actually thought of the name when i was looking at someone elses betta of the same colors, and i thought he was a DT too just wasn't sure.


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

Let me know when you decide on the name, he's a very handsome betta ^^

I finally came up with names for all of mine XD


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice, congrats and thx =p


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

your tank looks wonderful! as said before you should set em up and build em for betta lovers like us


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

To be honest, id love to.
It was a lot of fun and id like to help out the fellow betta fans


but im not sure how shipping would be feasible nor me having the time XD



PLUS
Its a lot messier than the pictures make it 
Aquarium sealant and junk everywhere LOL


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol fair enough!


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

lol X3


I need to take new pictures again now that I have them all named, hopefully I can do that later tonight!


----------



## Okami (Oct 10, 2011)

the one thing I noticed on the tutorial was that the dividers Bend. Personaly my OCD would drive me crazy on that and in my opinion a Bend or wave in the divider would give one fish more room than his neighbor. 

Did you run into the dividers bending when you did the assembly?


----------



## emeraldsky (Oct 4, 2011)

well, my dividers were actually too short to fit all the way across the tank so i ended up sewing 2 together with fishing line. It helped make them much more sturdy so I didnt have to deal with bending


though the sewing took at least a half hour for each one x.x


----------

